# what we do on the weekends



## ant (Mar 2, 2008)

http://community.webshots.com/user/adamant117


----------



## hydro2 (Mar 2, 2008)

Did you take the bad of the Rhino?


----------



## ant (Mar 2, 2008)

hydro2 said:


> Did you take the bad of the Rhino?




?


----------



## gremlin (Mar 10, 2008)

Hunt, fish, work, find a reason to start and use saws, work on drag car, and eat lots of junk food


----------



## huskykid141 (Apr 9, 2008)

gremlin said:


> Hunt, fish, work, find a reason to start and use saws, work on drag car, and eat lots of junk food



thats a good way to put it.


----------

